# Oil From Boots?



## GrahamRounce (23 Oct 2010)

Not an answer to the energy crisis, but... I'm making a cutting board in a hurry, and "mineral oil" seems to be the stuff to use to finish with. Only one question: what is it? :roll: Can I just go into Boots or the Sainsbury's pharmacy and ask for it? Or is there a brand of moisturiser or something I should look for?

And just rub it in and that's it? (No, I don't _really_ believe it's that simple!)

Ta very much if you know,
Graham


----------



## CHJ (23 Oct 2010)

Yes, it's that simple if you're stuck, Liquid Paraffin BP. 

It's a bit thicker in consistency than the light version sold specifically as Food Safe Oil, it'll take a little longer to soak in and dry off that's all.


----------



## GrahamRounce (23 Oct 2010)

> it's that simple if you're stuck


Was that intended the way I read it?  
Thanks - I'll rub it in rather than the other way!


----------



## GrahamRounce (23 Oct 2010)

Ok, got it. 3rd port of call. That's 3 places'll be giving me sympathetic looks for a while.
Cheers!


----------

